# Niagara Falls, Ontario... Haunters Paradise!



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has ever been mentioned, but have any of you been to Clifton Hill in Niagara Falls, Ontario?

They have MANY professional haunted houses with all different themes to pick from. Off the top of my head there are;

Screamers House of Horror
Screamers Part II: The Torture Chamber
Nightmares Fear Factory
Castle Dracula
House of Frankenstein
The Haunted House

and more! ...best part is, they are ALL on the same street so you can just walk from place to place!

They are amazing... I think they inspired me into becoming the Halloween nut-case I am today (I use to go there as a young kid).

Let me know if you guys have heard of them... if NOT, I can post up some pictures of the various attractions, they're REALLY neat!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I have never heard of these, but have only been to Niagara Falls a couple times. I would love to see pictures. thanks.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been there on several occassions. We went into one a couple years ago, forget which one but it was like $10.00 to get in and it was lame. You walked through some dark halls, down a winding stair case, through some more halls and then back up the stairs to exit. You could see the red sensors on the walls to trigger the action, which consisted of some air blasts. There were a few static props, and that was about it. The front of the place looked great and you really had some anticipation as you entered but that's all you got. I've heard a couple of them are really great, but given the tourist trap rep of Clifton Hill, I'm skeptical.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive been to niagara falls many times, actually me and hubby are going again on friday. I never could get up the courage to go in the haunted houses. I actually wouldn t even go in my own haunted house... cept I know whats in there lol. My favorite part of niagara falls is the "spinning vortex" in Ripley's Believe it or Not Museum.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I went to Screamers before it moved above the hill (it used to be where the new casino is, I think). Anyhow, it was basically walking through pitch black, and their "actors" wear all black with night goggles, so they can see you, but you can't see them. One grabbed my shoulder from behind, and I ended up doing a "hip throw", and he landed on his back in front of me (I took self-defense). Yeah.....wasn't welcome back after that one...LOL.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, some of the Haunted House's can be pretty lame, money-grabs without offering the customer all that much in the way of thrills. Screamers was mostly dark hallways with people growling at you... big deal (although this CAN be very frightening for some).

Screamers use to have a partner attraction called "Creatures of the Night" that had the vortex tunnel in it. Unfortunately, they went under and the vortex was moved to Ripley's wax museum. That Haunted House was more of the same (with the exception of the tunnel) ... dark hallways and people growling at you.

They have since opened up "Screamers Part II: The Torture Chamber". While this attraction is more dark halls with minimal props used, I will applaud them for bringing in the element of phobias, mainly people who are claustrophobic. You have to squeeze through a lot of small spaces in the pitch black as well as crawl through a tunnel where the last person in the group gets grabbed and pulled back into the darkness!

Nightmares fear factory is yet ANOTHER dark halled attraction, but they turn it up a bit with the scares, using power tools to make sparks fly at you, trapping you inside a small room and letting the ceiling fall so you ALMOST think you'll be crushed... as well as some other nice touches I won't give away.

I find that if eye candy is what you are looking for, you are better off going into the "House of Frankenstein", "Castle Dracula" or "The Haunted House" attractions.

The first two I mentioned have live actors where as the Haunted House is strictly a prop driven Haunt. As it stands (at least according to my last visit) I found the House of Frankenstein to be the over-all most enjoyable haunted experience on the hill (as well as one of the cheapest); Perhaps not the scariest, but definitely one of the coolest and greatest value for your dollar. Lots of props, live actors, exhibits where you push a button and watch things happen, they even have a room at the half-way point where you can sit and watch the old-school Frankenstein movie.

Lastly, there is a fun ride called "Ghost-Blasters" where you ride in a cart through the Haunted House with a laser gun and you have to shoot targets to accumulate points, it's geared more for the younger crowd but is fun none-the-less.

Here are some pictures of the various Haunted Attractions on Clifton Hill;

Nightmares









The Haunted House 









The House of Frankenstein 









Castle Dracula 









Ghost-Blasters


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I went to a couple of the haunts at Niagara falls and thought it was too dark. The props in there are awesome, but trying to walk through it was not fun in pitch black. There was an electric chair in one of the haunts that you pushed a button to work that was pretty cool...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

There is an electric chair in the Hollywood Wax Musuem as well.. I havent been through the haunts there in years considering i live in the area but the kids are getting to the age where its something to do on a weekend when nothing else is going on.. 

I remember when it was screamers or frightners in Maple Leaf Village ( Now the casino ) and they had this one part where you had to crawl in the dark up an incline through bars and htat was not fun in the least considering i got my shoulders stuck between 2 bars because they were not wide enough for me.. Ahh the joys of youth.. (lol)


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome!!!!! Too bad they're on the other side. 
No good pro haunts around here.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Niagra Falls?! Slowly I turned... Step by step... Inch by inch...

Man those look cool. I'm actually kinda diggin the neon thing.

-TM


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Niagra Falls?! Slowly I turned... Step by step... Inch by inch...
> 
> -TM


LOL


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Niagra Falls?! Slowly I turned... Step by step... Inch by inch...
> 
> Don't Call me Dude... Hey Dude.. (LMAO)


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone know where this was taken at? I know it was at Niagra Falls. The year was around 1975....


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Love Clifton Hill, also a big fan of Screamers, and Nightmares! The only 2 haunted houses that i walked out bleeding from running in the pitch black from somethingLOL


----------

